# Hav Angel League



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

My husband was on Petfinder today and found a few Havanese offered by this rescue organization: Havanese ANgel League Rescue. Does anyone know anything abou them? Several of the dogs were being fostered in Ohio. There is an adoption fee of $400 plus a neutering contract.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Halo rescues mill dogs*

Halo rescues mill dogs from puppy mills. They also get calls from millers who will "dispose" of unwanted breeding dogs.

They are a good organization, just know that these babies can have health issues due to poor breeding.

HRI gets many mill dogs also. Ours are surrendered dogs.

We just have to get rid of these puppy mills!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Tess is from HALO. 

HALO is a non-profit organization that goes to dog auctions ("under cover") and purchases havanese puppies/adults to get them out of the puppymill cycle. Tess was found at a swap meet (like a flea market) in Ohio. She had been a breeder in a puppymill for 5 years.

Some people don't agree with HALO's practice of paying to get the dogs, based on the premise that it just continues to cycle. HALOs philosophy is to do whatever it takes to save the Havs, one-dog-at-a-time, until the laws can be changed so puppy mills are eliminated. 

(A puppy sold at a puppymill usually becomes a breeder at another puppymill or is sold to a pet shop. Those puppies/adults not sold at an auction are frequently taken "out back" and drowned or shot.) 

My experience with the people of HALO has been very good. I think it's run by 3 women - two in Ohio, one in Michigan and they foster across the U.S. In addition to saving dogs from puppymills they will also take in Havs that are abandoned, etc. They have started a second organization to save other breeds (mostly King Charles Cavaliers and Dachshunds.) They have a picnic every year for the foster and adopting families - we'll be attending for our 2nd year. I know there are a few other HALO adoptees on the forum and at least 1 or 2 foster families.


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

Thank you so much; you have eased my mind. I am new to the breed and got my two from HRI. The photos of the puppies and adult dogs at Petfinder today nearly made us get another one!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I cannot even look!*

I would have twenty if I allowed myself to look.

There are so many adorable ones. The stories are horrendous, a dog at a swap meet. I'm so glad she has you now.

I just have to remember that going to the vet costs $60 just to walk in the door. When Daisy had her last allergy visit, it was almost $300 for something we knew.

But we each do our part by being loving examples...


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

We got our Darin from HALO. We've had him about 3 months and he seems to be adjusting well. Just kind of shy when it comes to us reaching for him.


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

princessp, glad to hear that your Darin is doing so well after three months. Neither of our dogs liked our reaching for them and one still doesn't (the one that ended up biting someone out of that fear). One is really better and the other is much better so just be patient with him and he'll eventually come around. We found that a treat for letting us reach toward them helped quite a bit!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I can't look either, I want them all and DH keeps reminding me we aren't getting 3. I'd love to have a big farm so I could have all of the rescue dogs.


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for the tip, Chere. We'll try treats. He's pretty good at begging (I think he learned that from Sami!) so he will come up to us for food, he just backs away if we reach for him.


----------

